

CIA report details 'brutal' post-9/11 interrogations - callum85
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-30401100

======
thejaredhooper
why quote brutal? This is the literal definition of brutal.

~~~
slucidi
In this case, they're quoting the wording in the released report.

------
angersock
Wonder how long until this is flagkilled.

It wouldn't do well to think too hard about what surveillance software and
social graph analysis does when sold to thugs, even if (as in, say, Palantir)
it's written by smart people.

Look at it this way: if it contributed to these tortures, it's evil, and if it
didn't, it's useless.

~~~
Karunamon
Reading the report, a power drill was used in a threat against one of the
detainees. By that logic, I suppose Craftsman is on the hook too?

There are only two outcomes to that logic, one insane and one not. The insane
one implies turtles all the way down, in that any tool, misused, is somehow
the fault of the makers of the tool. Once you've gone there, where do you
stop?

The not-insane view is that there is no such thing as an evil tool, only evil
uses.

~~~
keeganpoppen
did i just see a false dichotomy rebutted by another false dichotomy?

~~~
Karunamon
So what's the third option you think I'm missing?

